# Reconcilation Of Differences



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone can advise me on this issue?

Basically, my Dad and his brother my uncle have had a huge argument about a matter, which involved money and my Uncle feels we done them wrong big time. We tried a couple of times to reconcile and make them understand, but they have blocked us out and told us never to go near them again. 

Any advice would be appreciated? 

Thanks.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Honor their wishes. You can't make someone do what you want.

When they are calm, ask to sit down and discuss it.

Communication is the key to everything.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

they dont even reply to a hello and they live on the same street and pass by all the time. They even look at us in a weird way like what are you people doing here. They feel like we are aliens after what we apparantly frauded them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

braveheart2009 said:


> my Dad and his brother my uncle have had a huge argument about a matter, which involved money and my Uncle feels we done them wrong big time. We tried a couple of times to reconcile and make them understand, but they have blocked us out and told us never to go near them again.


 Sounds like the problem is just between Your dad and his brother? If this is the case, unfortunetly, your uncle is assuming you are on your Dad's side and having nothng further to do with you & your family. Sticky situation. 

All you can do is TRY on your end to show you would like a relationship with him - in the small ways that are available to you. If you see him in the neighborhood, wave. Send Christmas cards, birthday cards, do what you can to show you will always be there --IF and when he decides to not hold this over your head- being an innocent party to the crime. 

UNless there is *more* to this than you are letting on ??


----------

